# LG MyTouch won't go into fastboot menu?



## keelyolivia (Jul 19, 2012)

I have an LG MyTouch (E739) which is rooted, and has been since the day after I purchased it a few weeks ago. I didn't have any problems until I downloaded CyanogenMod, and now my device is frozen on a bootloop. I've tried and tried to get to the fastboot menu to flash a recovery ROM but it simply won't do anything. It just boots to the CyanogenMod screen and stays there until either the battery dies or I turn it off.
When I've tried to connect it to my computer to use ADB, it tells me I need a CDC Serial Driver in order to connect it. USB debugging is turned off and I have no way of turning it on.
What can I do to un-brick it?


----------



## jeffyount76 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have the same problem with my lg Mytouch


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

How to Factory Reset / Hard Reset LG myTouch 4G E739 from T-Mobile | | CellUnlocker.net

Try a hard reset.


----------



## jeffyount76 (Oct 19, 2012)

Junior777 said:


> How to Factory Reset / Hard Reset LG myTouch 4G E739 from T-Mobile | | CellUnlocker.net
> 
> Try a hard reset.


I have a lg mytouch e739 and I was trying to flash cyanogenmod 9 on it and it's stuck in a boot loop with the blue cyanogen man boot up animation. Is there anything I can do to force it to boot up or put the stock ROM back on it. I can not get into clockwork recovery but I can put it into s/w upgrade mode and all of the drivers have successfully installed on my laptop. My laptop shows it under the devices window. I've tried the special method of restoring it by pressing the back and menu keys with the volume down and power buttons pressed and nothing happens. Thanks for your time and I hope to hear from you soon. I've tried to hard reset it over 100 times and it won't do any kind of reset process but it goes into upgrading mode and my computer sees it but can't control it since debugging is not checked.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Unless you can find a Stock ROM on a site like XDA that will allow you to flash via ODIN or Upgrade Mode, you will be stuck. I dont own that device personally and found that from a search of the internet.

Support: Master reset using hardware keys: T-Mobile myTouch

If this doesnt do it then your going to be outta luck and have to take it back to them. Most likely they are not going to support it or help as you voided your warranty trying to put CyanogenMod on there. Have you gone to the CyanogenMod Site and see if they can offer more support?


----------

